# القسيمة



## إسكندراني

الســـــــــــــــــلام عليكم


cherine said:


> yes, you can read برجاء ملء الاستمارة (we don't use القسيمة for application,



أين تستخدم هذه الكلمة (قسيمة)؟ وكيف يكون تشكيلها؟
شكراً


----------



## cherine

عليكم السلام يا اسكندراني،

في مصر بنستخدم كلمة قسيمة، على حد علمي، في سياقين اتنين: قسيمة الجواز وقسيمة الطلاق، أي الورقة الرسمية المُسَجَّل بها عقد الزواج، والورقة الرسمية المُسجَّل بها الطلاق.
ولا أذكر أني سمعتها أو رأيتها مستخدمة في أي سياق آخر. وقد أكون مخطئة في ظني بالطبع.


----------



## Kinan

قسيمة تستخدم ايضا في المنتجات التجارية, على سبيل المثال:" ستجد داخل كل علبة قسيمة, املأها و أرسلها  الى العنوان التالي."


----------



## إسكندراني

آه تعرّفت على عبارة «قسيمة الزواج» - وتشكيلها قــَســِيــْمــَــة.
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## cherine

لماذا تكتبها بالصاد؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

القسيمة بالسين يا إسكندراني، وأصلها من قسم يقسم على وزن فَعِيلَة. أصلها من قسيمة الأرض، أي الورقة التي تثبت مُلك الشخص لقسم من الأرض. في العصر الحديث نستخدمها كذلك بمعنى الكوبون والبطاقة والاستمارة بالإضافة إلى الورقة التي تثبت ملكية الأسهم والسندات.


----------



## Kinan

أعتقد أنه قصد قسيمة لكن أخطأ في كتابة الحرف..
قسيمة الاستراك في مجلة هو مثال اخر.


----------



## إسكندراني

صححت الخطأ المطبعي، شكراً لكم جميعاً. ويبدو أنّ الإستخدام واسع النطاق في أنحاء المشرق، ومحدود لعبارات معيّنة في مصر.


----------

